# Uterine lining



## susan_1981

Not sure if anyone will be able to answer this but if you don't ask, you don't find out.

I had an internal scan at the beginning of last month. I was on something like CD4 when it was done and she said that my uterus lining was nice and thin as it should be at that time of the cycle. Does that mean that my lining is fine? I'm worried that it isn't thick enough to support a pregnancy after ovulation. Or would I need to have the internal done later on in my cycle to tell?

Also, does anyone know anything that can improve it?

PS - Ignore the sad face in the title. I put that on my accident and I don't know how to remove it!


----------



## Dancingkaty1

from what i have been told is that ur lining gets thicker as you get towards when your period is due so i think ur lining is fine to be thin on day 4 so dont worry xx


----------



## MissMonty

Hi, your lining will gradually get thicker, if you think it can take upto 7 days after ovulation until implantation so your lining will be a lot thicker by then. Don't worry xx


----------



## MrsJD

:hugs:

I felt this was a major problem for me (from MC 2-5) due to my babies only sticking for upto week 6 so I done loads of research on this and this is what I changed.

B6 - 100mg 
Folic Acid - stronger dose
Progesterone cream 

There was a woman on GMTV last year who had lost 18 babies with no cause found whatsoever. After routine blood testing they found her folate to be low and low folate affects the lining of the womb. They increased her folic acid and she now has a bundle of joy.

I know I have uNKC which attack the embryo however, the killer cells weren't having a chance too since they do there worst damage around weeks 7 - 10. I believe the B6 and progesterone cream helped this little fighter stick until I got on the steriods to kill the killer cells. Also, I'm on aspirin and clexane but don't have a clotting disorder, my consultant put me on these after my third loss, apirin is another drug that helps the lining of the womb.

X


----------



## susan_1981

I've started taking my vitamin b-50 complex again just in case and I've drinking raspberry leaf tea as I've heard this is good. I suppose it won't do any harm either way. Glad to see you seem to be doing well MrsJD.


----------



## chocci

For IVF they want to see 8mm thickness at least to sustain a pregnancy. Mine only ever gets to 7mm naturally and 9mm with IVF drugs, but they also say that 6mm plus is acceptable to sustain a pregnancy. At this stage of your cycle day 4 your lining should fdeninately be thin as others have said your lining will thicken up to and straight after ovulation and needs to be at optimum 5-10 days post ovulation since this is when the embryo implants in to the uterine lining :) x


----------



## susan_1981

Thanks girls. I know that that is normal for my lining to be thin at that time of my cycle but I was wondering if say my lining wasn't good enough at the end of my cycle, would they have been able to tell? I'm not sure they would but wondered if anyone had any info on this. I'm assuming it would need to be checked at the end of my cycle to be able to tell x


----------



## chocci

Yeah you would have to wait until end of cycle, they are unlikely to be able to predict. I think lining is to do with progesterone levels, maybe blood test could tell if it was low too. Good luck :) x


----------



## susan_1981

Thanks Chocci. I had my CD5 blood test at the beginning of last cycle and I did have CD21 blood test but apparently they didn't take the information they needed for it. Well that's what my FS said but my doctor told me that I was ovulating and all my hormone levels were fine so I'm not convinced. I'm going back for another CD21 blood test this cycle so hopefully that would show. Thanks for your answer x


----------

